# Грыжа диска L4-L5 сильные боли в пояснице, немеют ноги. Помогите!



## Vito_vika (10 Дек 2017)

Здравствуйте!!! Надеюсь на консультацию невролога!! Страдаю от боли в пояснице с февраля 2017 года. Становится всё хуже. Мрт от 4.12.2017. Как лечить?? Делали 4 Блокады дипроспан,  уколы витамины,  эуфиллин в/в,  сейчас постоянно немеют ноги,  слабость в ногах. Бок болит справа и больше боль именно справа. Ночью плохо сплю,  переворачиваться больно. Утром вообще еле хожу, хромая.Уснуть тоже болит всё. Когда лежу онемение. С июня пью антидепрессанты.


----------



## La murr (10 Дек 2017)

@Vito_vika, Виктория, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями* 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому *специалисту форума* на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Vito_vika (12 Дек 2017)

Скриншоты


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2017)

Побольше снимков.


----------



## Vito_vika (18 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, к сожалению это всё что было на диске((

Ещё  мне стало больно наступать на ногу,  подхватывает начала. Больно и онемение не проходит. (


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2017)

Про диски, конечно больше снимков.

Жалобы и МРт не соответствуют.
1. Анализы: Общий анализ крови, с СОЭ, СРБ, Общий анализ мочи.
2. Невролог смотрел, описание сеть?
3. Походите на пятках и носка, встаньте на стул поочередной левой и правой ногой. Слабость есть ?


----------



## Vito_vika (18 Дек 2017)

1.Анализы не давали сдать. 
2. У невропатолога после мрт ещё не была. Иду 20 декабря. А тот невролог что был на консультации после мрт,  сказал что похоже по описанию как будто я падала. И предложил целый список лечения,  естественно за немалые деньги. Хожу по врачам с февраля. Уже провели УЗИ сердца,  ЭКГ,  фгдс всё  в норме. 
3. Когда встаю на носки,  не произвольно перевес на левую ногу,  на правую не упирается. Боль по правой внешней стороны по всей ноге и уходит в поясницу. Хожу не много храмая,  немеют обе ноги.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2017)

@Vito_vika, 
1. Надо. Боль при переворачивании может и быть при дисците.
2. А консультация есть на бумаге. За год анализы сдавали?
3. То есть не можете стоять на носке правой ноги?


----------



## Vito_vika (18 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
1.Сдавала, были в в целом в норме.
2.он не писал, просто дословно говорил чем можно лечится.Ещё у меня вечером всегда температура до 37,4

На носке и пятке, могу но с большим напряжением.Сильные натяжение как будто по правой стороне, даже чуть выше поясницы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2017)

Еще и температура!
Как-то много сомнений.
Пока ничего не могу сказать. 
Если в анализах норма, то все же искать в позвоночнике.


----------



## Vito_vika (18 Дек 2017)

хмм...Что же это может быть(((Я уже устала от этой боли и онемения((( Всё хуже становится!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2017)

Онемение ерунда, только признак болезни, не мешающий жить, а вот боль плохо.
Как вариант, посмотреть анализы, нет ли дисцита.
И надо снимки с диска больше показать.


----------



## Vito_vika (18 Дек 2017)

Я мрт делала сама в частном порядке, и на диске почему то всего 6 этих снимков.Может что то не так сделали?А какие анализы нужны? У меня есть ноябрьские.Боль причём не прошла и после блокад, и обезболивающих противовоспалительных.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2017)

1. Анализы: Общий анализ крови, с СОЭ, СРБ, Общий анализ мочи.


----------



## Vito_vika (18 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответы!!! Послезавтра попрошу у врача направления на анализы.


----------



## Vito_vika (20 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! Сходила к невропатологу.Выписала она мне Хондроксин , кетонол по 100 мг 2 раза в день, вольтарен мазь.И всё.Сказала анализы не нужны, это суставы болят.Провела тесты, мне было очень больно когда правую ногу поднимали.


----------



## Vito_vika (3 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Анализы: Общий анализ крови, с СОЭ, СРБ, Общий анализ мочи.


Здравствуйте, получила ответ анализа СРБ


----------



## Vito_vika (3 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Анализы: Общий анализ крови, с СОЭ, СРБ, Общий анализ мочи.


Здравствуйте, извините за беспокойство!Вот ещё анализ крови общий и соэ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2018)

Анализы в норме, что свидетельствует, что воспаление местное.
Боль и онемение по ноге есть, а рефлексы очевидно в норме, раз невролог сказал, что причина скорее в суставах.
Лечение стандартное, надо НПВП и миорелаксант. Мази и кетонал это нпвп, почему без миорелаксанта, вопрос к врачу.
Хондроксид не относиться к обязательным.
На физиотерапию не направил.
На мануальную терапию не идёте.
Что ещё можно сделать дома - апликатор 3-4 раза в день, корсет и лфк.

Походите на пятках и носках, слабости нет?


----------



## Vito_vika (4 Янв 2018)

Есть на правую ногу. Слабость. Сходила ещё  к к одному врачу,  он направил к нейрохирургу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2018)

Со слабостью к нейрохирургу надо, операция не обязательно, но обязательно спросите про рефлексы с ноги.


----------



## Vito_vika (5 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ!!!


----------



## Vito_vika (8 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, больше снимков.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2018)

Посмотрел, есть чему болеть.
Длительные боли связаны с сохранением подвижности в пораженном сегменте, причина такого сохранения - сколиоз, при его наличии организму трудно вывести сегмент из стереотипа движений.


----------



## Vito_vika (8 Янв 2018)

И что с этим делать? Как боль уменьшить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2018)

На здоровые сегменты - мануальная терапия, на пораженный физиотерапия, блокады, медикаменты, на больные мышцы массаж и мышечные техники мануальной терапии.
Правильное поведение, корсет.
Все это формирует стереотип с минимальным болевым синдромом, его закрепляем лфк.


----------



## Vito_vika (8 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо что ответили!!! А разве блокады можно часто делать?  Мне уже 4 сделано.
Эффекта совсем нет!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2018)

С чем?
Перерыв и повторить.


----------



## Vito_vika (8 Янв 2018)

Дипроспан


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2018)

Есть Дексаметазон, Ксефокам, Новокаин, тромбоцитарная масса.


----------



## Vito_vika (19 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! Сдала анализ мочи. Вот ответ


----------



## Vito_vika (20 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте! Начали капельницы с Дексаметазоном. Они должны боль снять?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2018)

Так и блокаду сделать с ксефокамом.


----------



## Vito_vika (23 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте! Простите что снова пишу. Но,  я посетила Нейрохирурга.Вот его заключение. И предложение решения проблемы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2018)

А перед этим блокаду под рентген- УЗИ контролем не предложили?


----------



## Vito_vika (23 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, нет. Он сказал почитайте про этот метод,  подумайте. И всё.


----------



## Vito_vika (28 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А перед этим блокаду под рентген- УЗИ контролем не предложили?


Здравствуйте! Снова вас побеспокою. Мне уже как 6 дней прокололи капельницы с преднизолоном,  три дня мочегонное и магний. Но,  боль стала существенно сильнее и уже вторую ночь очень сильные судороги правоикроножной мышцы.Ходить больно. Послезавтра еду в другую больницу бра корсудьтацию к нейрохирургу. Не могли бы вы посоветовать как быть? Что спросить и помощи добиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2018)

Блокаду и просить.


----------



## Vito_vika (28 Янв 2018)

Под рентгеном?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2018)

Да можно и так, нейрохирург точно попадет.


----------



## Vito_vika (28 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Да можно и так, нейрохирург точно попадет.


Спасибо!!! Буду просить!!!


----------



## Vito_vika (30 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! Сходила на консультацию В НИИ скорой помощи Дженелидзе. Врач сказал нужна операция.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2018)

Предложено лечить и при неэффективности операция.
Морально готовы к операции?

Что из этого нам удалось сделать:
На здоровые сегменты - мануальная терапия, на пораженный физиотерапия, блокады, медикаменты, на больные мышцы массаж и мышечные техники мануальной терапии.
Правильное поведение, корсет.
Все это формирует стереотип с минимальным болевым синдромом, его закрепляем лфк.


----------



## Vito_vika (31 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, лечение этими препаратами уже не первый курс. Толку не приносят  и становится хуже. Из-за болей начались проблемы с моче половой системой. Очень плохо сплю. Вот сейчас например не могу уснуть. От боли устала. Но и операцию страшно. Через неделю меня уже готовы прооперировать...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2018)

Тут надо принимать решение.
Так препараты не эффективны,  к мануальному терапевту идти не решаетесь, Физиотеорапия недоступна, то есть два выхода:
- время, ждем и терпим год, как лечили еще 100 лет назад, и там посмотрим куда кривая вывезет. чаще вывозит на работу.
- операция.

Ту  не страх должен волновать, а понимание как собираетесь бороться дальше.


----------



## Vito_vika (31 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, я уже на операцию согласна. Нейрохирург сказал что это решение. Конечно если бы финансы позволили,  я бы ещё побороться. Но к сожалению имея двух детей и воспитывая их сама, нет средств на всё это.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2018)

Приняли решение, делаем.


----------



## Vito_vika (31 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо вам!!!


----------



## Vito_vika (3 Июн 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Приняли решение, делаем.


Доктор здравствуйте! Прошло три месяца после операций. Начались сильные боли в пояснице и снова боли в ноге по лампасу. Сегодня сделала КТ снимки могу только завтра скинуть. Пока только заключение на бумаге.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2018)

По описанию хорошо.
Посмотрим снимки и опишите боли ещё раз


----------



## Vito_vika (4 Июн 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, болит поясница, левая нога,  в пояснице боль постоянная. Если попытаюсь наклонится очень больно. Когда сижу, встаю и не могу разогнаться. Снова немеют ноги, только обе. Хожу не полным шагом и из за болей как будто что то с кишечником. Боли как бы вокруг. Ещё не понятно почему болят пятки.


----------



## Vito_vika (8 Июн 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте доктор!Скажите, а какие снимки КТ нужны что бы вам посмотреть. Их там много.Как выбрать.?


----------



## FlyLady (29 Ноя 2022)

Vito_vika написал(а):


> Прошло три месяца после операций. Начались сильные боли в пояснице и снова боли в ноге по лампасу.


Добрый день!
Скажите, пожалуйста, а после этой операции было улучшение?
вот эти три месяца после операции и до того, как появились сильные боли,
какое было состояние? Ничего особо не болело или болело сильно меньше, чем до операции?

Почему решили делать стабилизацию? Есть функциональный рентген до операции и значительно позже после операции?
Может быть есть МРТ с контрастом тоже спустя значительное время  после этой операции?
Можете показать недавнюю  КТ ?


----------



## Vito_vika (29 Ноя 2022)

@FlyLady, здравствуйте. Это так давно было, там была нестабильность позвонков после первой операции. По этому врачи сказали нужна вторая. И прооперировали второй раз спустя 2 недели. Тогда ноша перестала болеть. Но, появились другие боли, ставили нейропатию. А сейчас беспокоит грыжа ниже, L5-S1 сегодня еду к своему нейрохирургу.


----------



## FlyLady (29 Ноя 2022)

Жаль, что вы не ответили почти ни на один мой вопрос.
Не собиралась лезть в вашу тебя, но видя в вашей другой теме множество операций, вспомнила себя и всё же рискнула.

Если действительно была излишняя подвижность и если сразу после стабилизации было улучшение, а значимые ухудшения начались лишь спустя три месяца, то велика вероятность что или стабилизация не была достигнута (так иногда бывает именно спустя 2-3 месяца после операции, и тут нужен функциональный рентген и/или КТ с оценкой сращения) или боли возобновились из-за послеоперационных рубцов/спаек, или всё вместе, в т.ч. сколиоз, миофасциальный синдром,  грыжа уровнем ниже  и т.д.

Ведь чтобы лечиться, нужно понимать (или хотя бы предполагать) причину проблем, а для этого нужна максимальная диагностика
и постоянное и четкое отслеживание  причинно-следственных связей событий- состояний.

И лучше понимать самому, так как никто кроме вас не чувствует ни вашу боль, ни другие состояния.
Только вы чувствуете, как меняется состояние в ответ на то или иное воздействие (упражнение, покой,  операции, лекарства и тд).
Врачи не могут за вас оценить эффект тех или иных процедур,
но можно найти таких (людей), кто готов максимально помочь в этом - в совместном лечении.


----------



## Vito_vika (29 Ноя 2022)

@FlyLady, я делала рентген с функциональной пробой. Не много оставалась нестабильность. Ещё говорили про затрагивание нерва s1.


----------

